# Audioout_1 wake lock



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what audioout_1 is and how to stop it? I'm getting excessive partial wake locks from it? I'm using better battery stats to identify battery drain issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't remember if this was the "fix", but try disabling Touch Sounds, Screen Lock Sound, and possibly Dial pad touch tones in Settings - Sound.


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

I disabled them all last night....still the same issue this morning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

chuckenfoot said:


> I disabled them all last night....still the same issue this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you keep an alarm set at all? I've read where keeping an alarm on could cause this. What ROM?


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

I normally do have an alarm set but not last night...I'm on aokp 23 with the included kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you listen to music a lot on your phone? That can show up for that also when you're playing music and have the screen turned off.


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't even have music on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

How long is it wake locking? 20 mins or so is normal for me.


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

It was about 45 minutes I believe..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

chuckenfoot said:


> Anyone have any idea what audioout_1 is and how to stop it? I'm getting excessive partial wake locks from it? I'm using better battery stats to identify battery drain issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This will cycle your CPU for any sound emitted from your phone. If your phone is in deep sleep and needs to notify you of a text message it will wake up to do so. Just FYI you will never achieve a screen on == awake time if that's what you are shooting for (it should be). Use a combination of betterbatterystats and CPU spy to see how much deep sleep you're actually getting. There will always be wake locks. You are looking for drastic differences not so much minor 'locks. Of course you could be experiencing drastic locks from this. Shrug. I'm getting 42m 01s on my audioout and I'm pulling down 14 hours with 2.5 hours screen on time.

f2e


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

i was having an AudioOut_1 wakelock. I disabled my sounds under settings and will see if it improves.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> i was having an AudioOut_1 wakelock. I disabled my sounds under settings and will see if it improves.


It should. Audio out is when the speaker turns on and off. If you're in a really quiet room and have touch sounds enabled you can actually hear a feint pop coming from the speaker turning off. Personally I have all touch/vibrate off.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> It should. Audio out is when the speaker turns on and off. If you're in a really quiet room and have touch sounds enabled you can actually hear a feint pop coming from the speaker turning off. Personally I have all touch/vibrate off.


Yeah. I actually had the volume on my device completely down (ringer absolutely silenced, no vibrate or sound) and was still getting a wakelock from AudioOut_1. I was confused, but disabling the sounds seems to have helped.

I also disabled Google Latitude and Location History on maps. I was getting some stupid wakelocks from Google Maps and that may have helped. We will see tomorrow after a fresh charge how things are going.


----------

